# anointing 4 first time!!!



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

today was the first time i saw pinchita anoint! she spread her saliva all over her head.
apparently she really liked her new, ice pink, hello kitty fleece bedding a lot better than her old yellow one :lol: 
maybe it smelled good hehe... cuZ she was biting and licking like it was the last ice pink, hello kitty fleece blankie she would ever see again haha lol
and she mostly only spread it on her head not on her back or sides. so she ended up w/ a holed bunch of hedgie spit drooling all over her head :lol: it was kinda thick tho... more...hmm like fluffy- ish
anyway just thought i would post


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nothing like something new to get them anointing


----------

